# Homelite Blower



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm re hauling a *Homelite D30MHA UT-08066-A* and while replacing the fuel line I found this splice with a fitting and was wondering if it is indispensable for the correct flow of gasoline into the carburetor. 

Or can I just run a uncut fuel line from the carburetor to the tank.

I highlighted the fitting in the picture below.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

The fitting was probably for ease of assembly, or maint, it's absence won't affect fuel flow, except maybe make fuel flow better.
I usually remove them from any unit I work on and run straight fuel line.
fwiw


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you very much for your input, I will make the fuel line without the fitting.


----------

